

US Attorney Announces Terror Charges Against Son of President of Suriname - bradleysmith
http://www.justice.gov/usao/nys/pressreleases/November13/DinoBouterseS2Indictment.php

======
bradleysmith
indictment:
[http://www.justice.gov/usao/nys/pressreleases/November13/Din...](http://www.justice.gov/usao/nys/pressreleases/November13/DinoBouterseS2Indictment/Bouterse,%20Dino%20S2%20Indictment.pdf)

